# Regulatory Czar - Animal Rights



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

By now you should already be well aware of our effort to block President Obama's radical, animal rights supporting, anti-hunting "Regulatory Czar", Cass Sunstein. We've been asking sportsmen to contact BOTH of their U.S. senators for weeks.

NOW is crunch time. It appears that the Senate will be taking up this nomination when they return to Washington, D.C. after Labor Day. This means there will likely be a vote as early as Wednesday, September 9. If you haven't made the calls yet to your senators, NOW is the time to do it.

Remember, this is a person who has written that animals should SUE HUMANS and that recreational hunting should be BANNED! These views are intolerable for someone to possess who will have control over all federal regulations.

For more information on Cass Sunstein, Click Here. Make sure to click the link for writing your senator and make YOUR voice heard.

For more information regarding the U.S. Sportsmen's Alert Network, call 614-888-4868, or email Greg R. Lawson, director of communications at [email protected].

U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance
801 Kingsmill Parkway
Columbus, Ohio 43229
614-888-4868
www.ussportsmen.org
[email protected]


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

sent an email a few weeks ago, never heard back...


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Jmnhunter said:


> sent an email a few weeks ago, never heard back...


They take weeks to get back to you, and even after weeks they still tell you they will "consider your thoughts". i dont bother anymore. They will listen when they get booted out in 2010 and 2012. We are being ingnored, pretty damn obvious when you look at the people the president hires. He is the chosen one and he does not bother himself with our concerns same as the ND elected offcials in DC. There will be alot of demwits heading home next election cycle.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

I dont think I heard back because they wanted this lunatic in; corrupt puppets :roll:


----------

